# dog that chews



## borntohunt (Nov 14, 2007)

I thought this problem was because my dog was just young and she would grow out of it. But now she is more than 1 and 1/2 years old and still chews on things. The worst thing is that I can't keep a collar on my other dog. Whenever they are in the kennel my pup chews the collar off of my other dog. Nylon collar, leather collar, it doesn't matter. What can I do to stop the chewing? She doesn't do it when I'm around and when I have them out hunting she is all business. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i had to use an e-coller on one of my dogs. he was a pain i had to wait about an hour for him to do it and when he started i hit him with it. it only took about 2 or 3 times tll he got the point and now he doesn't chew on anything. it worked on a lab. he wasn't a hunting dog either. it worked for me


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Whew! Good luck with that one...

I've got a 13 year old bizach that STILL chews on everything. When she was young I was a horseshoer. I'd let her ride in the back of my rig and go with me every day. In a years time she chewed up two extension cords, six hoof knife handles, my shoe rack, two cases of hoof packing, three pairs of chaps, five rasp handles, and countless nail boxes. The only thing that worked on her was a muzzel. She wore it every day while we were traveling and only had it off when I could watch her. To this day she still chews what ever she can get in her mouth. Her favorite passtime is to chew on rocks with ther front teeth witch are worn down to the nub.


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Amen Tex on the good luck. Had'nt thought about the e-collar my problem is a dog that will dig straight through chain link on the bottom of the kennel. Anybody got a suggestion for that what one aside from concrete which I know is probably what I will end up doing this year but hate to I had a lab when I was a teenager that got arthritis and the vet said laying on the hot and cold concrete probably made worse to the point where I had to have him put down.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

I had a lab mix that was about 50 pounds. She could chew through the chain link on a kennel in less than an hour. She'd grab it with her front teeth and just start pulling against it, twisting and yanking. I was constantly repairing her kennel. She'd be fine for a couple of weeks, then she'd decide it was time to run around and there would be a new hole to fix. 

She finally escaped one time never to return. I think of her every time I go to a zoo or animal park and see wolves, bears, or large cats kept in chain link enclosures.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

meandaboy said:


> Amen Tex on the good luck. Had'nt thought about the e-collar my problem is a dog that will dig straight through chain link on the bottom of the kennel. A*nybody got a suggestion for that what one aside from concrete which I know is probably what I will end up doing this year but hate to I had a lab when I was a teenager that got arthritis and the vet said laying on the hot and cold concrete probably made worse to the point where I had to have him put down.*


You could just do a concrete stem wall instead of putting concrete across the whole floor. You could dig down about 2 feet under the fence and just put some plywood on both side and pour the concrete in the middler. That way your dog would have to dig very deep to get under it, or you could go a little shallower and put a footing under the stem wall. That way when the dog starts digging down the stem wall the dog will hit the footing, then it would have to be smart enough to dig back before going deeper again. I am sure there are other alternatives, I just can't think of any right now.

As far as the chewing goes I have a black lab mix that loves to chew the collar off my other dog and chew up leashes and what ever else is around. We tried disciplining her every time we caught her, but that didn't help much. The vet said it could be separation anxiety or we needed to burn more of her energy off. The only thing we ever got to work and it doesn't always work is keep lots of chew toys around for her to chew on. A KONG is a great one, you just put a treat inside of it and it will keep them entertained for hours trying to get the treat out.


----------



## RAM4X (Sep 12, 2007)

jahan said:


> meandaboy said:
> 
> 
> > A KONG is a great one, you just put a treat inside of it and it will keep them entertained for hours trying to get the treat out.


My YLM wouldn't touch his kong if I put a fresh cooked ribeye in it. I've only seen him pick it up once ever. But give him a 2" thick, 1' long cherry limb and he's good for days. It's either that of some new toy every other day, cuz he's a strong chewer.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

meandaboy said:


> Anybody got a suggestion for that what one aside from concrete


This sound gross but it will work! when you clean the kennel put a few doggie land mines in the bottom of the hole and then fill the rest with dirt it won't take once or twice and the problem will fix itself!!


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Thack said:


> meandaboy said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody got a suggestion for that what one aside from concrete
> ...


This works! The only thing you have to watch for is as soon as your dog stops digging in the now mined spot, he'll dig elsewhere, so you just have to keep ahead of him and mine each hole as its dug.


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys I will give it a try. Plenty of landmines to go around. I have not ever heard of that but it makes since I would stop digging if I ran into my own crap. Once things thaw and I get serious about it in the spring I'll let you know how it goes thanks for the advise!!! If that does'nt work the stem wall was a great idea that I had not thought of.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Ironman said:


> Thack said:
> 
> 
> > meandaboy said:
> ...


I have never heard of this technique but sounds interesting..... dog mine the holes....hmmmmmmm worth a $hit i mean shot


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Better to have a dog that chews than a dog that smokes.


----------

